# The F N Pothole Build!



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Guys,
So I got another GLI going on air here, I'm sure you guys have seen my car around on vortex (I'm a bit of a whore).
Wasn't hearing back from Mason-Tech, so i called Andrew at Open Road Tuning, he called me back a couple hours later and we got everything set up to go!
Thanks a ton Andrew!
Big shout out to Dustin at Accuair, for helping straighten out some confusion that I had!
Big thanks to Lawrence, Sam and all the other guys @ Calgary Autoworks!


More parts arriving in the next couple weeks, keeps your eyes peeled!

Edit: picture was MASSIVE


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (SoldierSide16)*

if you can afford bags , you should be able to afford a decent camera and editing software


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (ryanmiller)*

That picture was with my phone quick as of tonight, updated picture.....


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (SoldierSide16)*

watching.


----------



## Dub'05_GLi (Sep 28, 2009)

Deffinitly watching this one.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Dub'05_GLi)*

cool roller!


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice car and mason tech is a beautiful product and the guys are great to work with!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (SoldierSide16)*

Couple of photos of some various things that have been arriving, and one of the not-so-little guy I didn't see till it was too late.......








^ Getting a good polish before it goes on.








Just before I parked for winter...








and I hit this, don't ask me how nothing got damaged, I won't get into details about finishing the job....









EDIT: Pictures working, I fail at interweb-networking.



_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 1:04 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## ap6440 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (SoldierSide16)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (ap6440)*

pics finishing off possum?
j/k
i love the car cept the headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (gianni versace)*

what the hell, is that a porcipine (cant spell)?.... should look real nice though when its done man, will be watching this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *gianni versace* »_what the hell, is that a porcipine (cant spell)?.... should look real nice though when its done man, will be watching this thread

Yeah its a porcupine (can't spell either), Thanks!


_Quote, originally posted by *gianni versace* »_pics finishing off possum?
j/k
i love the car cept the headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am trying to find a set of retrofits for the headlights, to no avail.....


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_if you can afford bags , you should be able to afford a decent camera and editing software









im bagged and i'll stick to posting pics straight from iPhone


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (SoldierSide16)*

and I hit this, don't ask me how nothing got damaged, I won't get into details about finishing the job....









Dude, so sad. He looked like a cute little bugger. RIP little man animal thing. 
Build looks great! Keep er coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_
RIP little man animal thing. 

haha i loled at this 
can't wait to see the build


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

I thought I had stuff set up, but apparently I didnt think things through enough, its going to happen, know this.
It's just going to be a little while.
I regret making this thread because of this.
It will happen. Just a lot of problems, got fired, got hired you know the drill.

Scott, thanks again, you run the show.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

an albertan going on air... 
Are you dailying through the winter??


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_an albertan going on air... 
Are you dailying through the winter?? 

That was the plan, but picked up a cheap winter car instead. Got a good deal locally so....
Also my neighbor built a big workshop/storage that i could park my car in all winter for a case of beer







Lucky? I think so.....










_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 7:17 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re:headlights*

Retrofits on the way.....


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

good to see you found a set!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_good to see you found a set!

They need some work, but they were cheap and i wanted a project anyways, not like I need any more work to do











_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 8:27 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoldierSide16)*

Scholarships came through, so there's money in the bank.
Got some good deals today, so stuff is on the way...








Schroth might be involved









Also doesn't anybody have any fast(er) polishing ideas for the valve cover?
This is compared to sitting in the garage for days with bloody hands and various grits?


_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 11:56 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, get it chromed.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So I was having some serious problems getting a hold of Scott, so I called up Andrew at Open Road Tuning, he phoned me right back and got me set up that day.
Looks like the GLI is going on a full BagYard setup!
Bomber Fronts / Classic Rears.
Accuair E-Level Stage 2 Management.
Pictures on arrival.
Look for maybe an epic air ride DIY?


_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 5:47 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SoldierSide16)*

In for updates on this build!


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

You suck man. BTW let's see pics of the "remove before take off" tags. 
Do work Colin! =D
-Jan


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

In for this


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoldierSide16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoldierSide16* »_Also doesn't anybody have any fast(er) polishing ideas for the valve cover?
This is compared to sitting in the garage for days with bloody hands and various grits?


Pay somene else to do it


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

Heres the update!
From my understanding, air ride stuff is on they way thanks to Andrew at Open Road Tuning.
Forgot to mention that I got some more headlight stuff in today, so i might work on the retrofits this week, while my dad is still away and i get to use the shop.










Got a few of these...








And to anyone who is kinda wondering about the build name.










_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 10:51 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoldierSide16)*

Management is supposed to be delivered wednesday, but at this point I really dont know which packages are which


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoldierSide16)*

Like he build so far but I don't know how I feel about those harnesses...


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The F N Pothole Build! (SoldierSide16)*

So I plan on laying frame, I just want to go through some of the stuff I have to do to get there
I already plan on:
-Frame notch (how much should I take off in order for clearance of the axle?)
-Front Sway bar is coming out.
-Fender liners are already gone and pinch welds are being folded.
-Rolling fenders slightly.
Any other ideas.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah you can trim your subframe where the control arms hit , once you get your bags in, take your wheels off have the car on jack stands in the front and jack up your control arm and you can see where it hits.


----------



## partingvw (Oct 29, 2009)

nice thread interested in pics and info


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i like those key chains


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Do Work!*

Went crazy this week!
Power Steering Relocation








Shaved the Holes for the Evap System








General Cleanup and wire tuck








Sensor Lines Ran








Base








Wiring Mess








Done for the Night.








OMG IT LIGHTS [email protected]








Well, i hope you no one who waited had 56k.
Just waiting on the bags to get here and in the mean time I will be building a false floor for in the trunk to hold the tank and hide the rest of the stuff.
Any other ideas/comments?


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Do Work! (SoldierSide16)*

Looks good







NIce work!!!!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Do Work! (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_Looks good







NIce work!!!!

Thanks.
False floor is almost built. just need to pick up some felt so it doesnt rattle.
Left to do:
Run air lines
Finish setting up the lines in the trunk
Run an air line from the tank to valve block
Drill holes to run air lines from trunk
Set up the leveling sensors
Install bags
Run wires for the rear sensors
Notch Frame
Re-assemble interior
Build cover for false floor
ALSO
What should I do with my tank? I was going to make it a disco ball, but that would look tacky.
IDEA ME!


_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 11:41 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Do Work! (SoldierSide16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoldierSide16* »_
Thanks.
False floor is almost built. just need to pick up some felt so it doesnt rattle.
Left to do:
Run air lines
Finish setting up the lines in the trunk
Run an air line from the tank to valve block
Drill holes to run air lines from trunk
Set up the leveling sensors
Install bags
Run wires for the rear sensors
Notch Frame
Re-assemble interior
Build cover for false floor
ALSO
What should I do with my tank? I was going to make it a disco ball, but that would look tacky.
IDEA ME!

_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 11:41 PM 1-26-2010_

Nice progress Colin! What cha gonna do with the tank?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Do Work! (onepointeightdub)*

Tank is staying black......for now...... have a fun idea planned....


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Do Work! (SoldierSide16)*

Anyone interested in a keychain "Remove before flight" Pm me for more info.


_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 10:33 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Do Work! (SoldierSide16)*

Stuff is arriving tomorrow.......


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Do Work! (SoldierSide16)*









Rolled fenders, rear tires don't rub whatsoever, just a mock up. I just popped the spring out.
Thinking i might have to step it up to a 20 mm rear spacer.
More photos to come.
Bagyard rear bags are here, Mason-Tech rear bags sold and shipped out!


_Modified by SoldierSide16 at 11:50 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

looks good so far man! can't wait until it's done!


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Golf2.0T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (dj givv)*

Anybody have more tips on getting the rear lower?? Im not held up on tires or anything is there something that i can trim that someone knows off the top of their heads? Or are you guys gunna make me get back under my car?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (SoldierSide16)*

is that pic just sitting on the rear shocks with no spring? have you cut the bump stops?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

remove bump stops, and get shorter rear shocks.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Yes, that was just on the rear shock with no spring.
I have shorter struts, KYB AGX. But i will be changing them soonish.... What should i go with, H&R? any other companines that will just outright sell just the rear struts?
I chopped the rear bumpstops down, i can now stick a business card in there and it will stay.
I found out, i cannot go any lower. I am hung up on my exhaust.......
Has anybody notched their rear subframe deal there?
I have stained the wooden frame and the tank is painted and being prepped for my big idea of what i am doing with my tank








I will be waiting till thats complete before i post pictures of that.

This WILL be done on or before March 24th. I want to go out driving on my birthday







.

Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Eurotuner.)*

I want to see it!!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianTurbo)*

Not till the April meet Blair, not till April.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!*

Verdict Motorsport Shifter Bushing Install.
Easy.








Tools: Extensions, socket with 1/2 inch bit, Tools to remove your airbox, and a knife to cut out the old rubber bushings.








Remove air box then Remove these 3 - 1/2 inch bolts








Different Picture of bolts, also a finished picture. 
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
My blocks
13.5' high approximately made by me from about 18 foot lengths of 2x6 for EACH one. I put a small piece of 2x4 on the lifting points so that it didn't rest on my side skirts.









*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
How i got it up onto the Blocks.
I started by driving the front wheels up on my homemade ramps, that are a gradual step up of 2x6, to a height of 4 - 2x6's stacked, no pictures of this.
Leave the car in gear with the e-brake set to stop any rolling.
I started by finding two OEM Widow Makers and putting them at the lifting points in front of the rear wheels, I lifted the rear evenly using the OEM jacks with some help from my friend (DONT DO THIS WITHOUT SOMEONE ELSE, 3 PEOPLE MAKE IT THE EASIEST). I lifted it just enough to get the rear high enough to get a big trust-worthy jack under each of the springs.








I started lifting the rear with the jacks under the springs, if you don't do this and just use the OEM jacks it will fall to the side and mess up your paint and or you. Have two people pumping the jacks evenly and one person watch from behind to make sure that the car stays even while lifting.
Once it is high enough slip the blocks in under the lifting points for the rear and the 2x4 on top, make sure the weight is centered on the blocks. Lower the rears and make sure its all sturdy and stuff.
*For the front* 
Being that it was already on ramps i had no problems getting the big jacks under it, i took off my front valence to give more space to pump the jack handle though. I put a jack in each of the spots circled.








Lift the front up evenly like the rear, two people jacking, one person to make sure its even.
Slip the blocks in and center them and all that. 
The way i built my ramps was the stack of 4 2x6's were screwed to but could be separated from the rest of the ramp.
Finished product:








*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Removing Rear Struts / Springs
Start by pulling your fender liners, pretty basic, t25 torx (can someone verify this for me?) 
(no pictures)
At the top where your strut meets the body, there is a bracket with 2 - 16mm bolts holding it in, undo these, do the same on the other side. You can also cut your bump stops too, if you plan on going that low.








Once the struts are loose, the rear beam will drop down, and the spring should pull out. 
Undo the bottom bolt if you are replacing the strut.









More to come as i work on the car.
If anyone has anything to add or for me to change send me a pm and i can update it.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! (Eurotuner.)*

i guess you have something against jackstands.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! (wagner17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagner17* »_i guess you have something against jackstands. 

My dad was a firefighter for 35 years, he has been to a lot of calls of fallen cars, he refuses to let me get under a car that is just on jack stands cause it is not very sturdy, if you have seen the pictures I have seen, you wouldn't put your car up on 4 jack stands and get under it again.
Don't get me wrong, 2 jack stands is fine if your doing just front or rear, but for all 4 wheels off the ground better safe than dead.


----------



## jo-psyko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! (Eurotuner.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotuner.* »_
Don't get me wrong, 2 jack stands is fine if your doing just front or rear, but for all 4 wheels off the ground better safe than dead.

yeah thats what my car is on and i wont get right under it, i shake the hell outta the car before i even stick one arm under it just to be sure


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! (jo-psyko)*

Colin, hopefully your package shows up this week








I actually had a car collapse on my hand (pinched my hand between the wheel and the fender) and almost lost 4 fingers on my right hand. Never again will I just rely on a jack or jack stands -- much better to be safe than sorry


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!*

Just a little update here, I have been working away on the system and everything, looks like i will have some stuff to post in the "What are hardlines?" Thread








Pictures soon!
EDIT: When i was under the car trying to move the exhaust forward a bit more more clearance in the rear, i found porcupine quills stuck in various places under my car from the guy on the first page.


_Modified by Eurotuner. at 9:18 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

told ya


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

One photo and one photo alone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I feel as though a weight has been lifted.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Oh i forgot about some other stuff i have done, photo shoot wednesday night maybe.....


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Eurotuner.)*

Not sure you are going to make your deadline but maybe the next meet!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianTurbo)*

Left to do:
-Bend and connect air lines
-Set up leveling sensors
-Install Rear Bags
- Put trunk back together
Biggest problem I am having is where the F$#K are people mounting these leveling sensors??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Eurotuner.)*

Had a friend weld some nuts to the control arms so that is taken care of for the leveling sensors. thanks for the link as well andrew that helped out!
I finished the car up on saturday, haven't posted anything cause i have been out driving around. 
Taking some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Eurotuner.)*

Need to see pics!!


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

IN for the win


----------



## 18psi (Sep 8, 2008)

Colin....Must see Pics.

FYI this is Jeff


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

The car looked sick!! Seeing it raised up and lowered the first time saturday and i jizzed my pants


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*

Sorry guys, its blowing snow at like 100KM/H, so like 60MPH for everyone down south.
So no pictures, one day soon.
Also found out an old friend of mine is now a welder, so frame notch here we come!
Edit:
Also, soon ill get a video of my car crushing a full can of pop, because someone said they were going to and never did.


_Modified by Eurotuner. at 12:13 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Glad that thread helped out Colin!
Let me know if you need more materials and stuff


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Andrew, I'll let you know!








Heres a not so great pic for now, this is with no notch and the front swaybar still in.










_Modified by Eurotuner. at 10:53 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## gheron (Feb 19, 2009)

colin i need to see your car, where do you park at school im gonna creep on it


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (gheron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gheron* »_colin i need to see your car, where do you park at school im gonna creep on it









Haha! I'm in my parking spot in that photo at school, good luck finding me








Generally, S10 11am-12:30, then lot 7 i think it is, out behind EA from 12:30-5 (If i stay at school)
Then my top secret heated underground parking spot from 5-9


----------



## gheron (Feb 19, 2009)

pff im just gonna text you tomorrow and i dont care if you're in class you're gonna show me it! and by it i mean the car


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

Where are the pics??


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onepointeightdub* »_Where are the pics??

Waiting on a good photographer, or even a decent camera.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Eurotuner.)*

Heres a Pic,
Since i bought the car the plan was to never winter drive it.
Today changed that when i had no option when i ended up in a freak snowstorm.


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

Where's the side shots!?!?!? Looks good!
PS - want to come to Golden and help me with mine


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Eurotuner.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotuner.* »_Heres a Pic,
Since i bought the car the plan was to never winter drive it.
Today changed that when i had no option when i ended up in a freak snowstorm.









I just got my wheels and I WAS planning on putting them on for the weekend.. but because of yesterday now I'm not sure...


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*

Drove down to the border friday afternoon, picked up my hotchkis sway bars. Pictures and install DIY soon. Also professional photo shoot in 2 weeks.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Eurotuner.)*

Got the rear in, wow did that make a difference, havent made any real progress, Photoshoot tomorrow.
Thanks to Kevin at Euro Image Tuning, for shipping out his old lights in a timely fashion!
Got some good locations lined up.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Locations didn't turn out quite as planned to did some impromptu photos. 

Some by me, some by others.


----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

Eurotuner. said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *gheron* »_colin i need to see your car, where do you park at school im gonna creep on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 S-10 is a brutal parkign lot you must have to fully inflate just to get in there. 

not going to post your hardware from CTH?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

canucker said:


> S-10 is a brutal parkign lot you must have to fully inflate just to get in there.
> 
> not going to post your hardware from CTH?


 All the way up. and i have still scraped...... 

Heres the most recent hardware/ the only.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

nice work!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks really good


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Couple more.*


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*New*




























The rebuild comes this winter, more stuff is happening, gotta switch some stuff around, front end is getting some custom stuff.........


----------



## jiven_dulku (May 22, 2008)

he, quick question, what spacers are you running?


----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

im exited to see this new front end. any luck finding the stuff. i saw the pics on DD


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

jiven_dulku said:


> he, quick question, what spacers are you running?


I've got 15mm in the rear and 20mm up front.

No luck on any parts, yet, but im not in a rush, got some other things to pay for before i get it back on the road and its parked for winter now anyways.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

canucker said:


> im exited to see this new front end. any luck finding the stuff. i saw the pics on DD


Yep, i got all my parts together, picking stuff up and work has begun on other parts.

She's gunna be puuurrrrddddyyyy

Heres one little update:


----------



## MWoody4u23 (Oct 23, 2007)

In that picture you have the front sway bar still in, aftermarket im guessing, which one?
I've got an autotech one and about to do bags, hoping I won't need to take it out.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

MWoody4u23 said:


> In that picture you have the front sway bar still in, aftermarket im guessing, which one?
> I've got an autotech one and about to do bags, hoping I won't need to take it out.



I am running H-sport sway bars because they go under the axle, rather than over.

You should be alright with the Autotech one and adjustable end links but I'm not sure how big the arch is on those. You cant win, axle rubs on sway bar or sway bar rubs on control arm, take your pick.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Eurotuner. said:


> I am running H-sport sway bars because they go under the axle, rather than over.
> 
> You should be alright with the Autotech one and adjustable end links but I'm not sure how big the arch is on those. You cant win, axle rubs on sway bar or sway bar rubs on control arm, take your pick.


or cut it out :thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

martin13 said:


> or cut it out :thumbup:


I would, but i actually like bombing through corners and the flex i got without a sway bar in was not worth it.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

deff looks good


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Parts Parts Parts!!!! 




















And my little friend who was chillin outside my window this morning, looks to have a hurt front leg and has been hanging around, put some food out for him, maybe try and tame it and bring it around in my basket.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

definite subscription. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Eurotuner. said:


> And my little friend who was chillin outside my window this morning, looks to have a hurt front leg and has been hanging around, put some food out for him, maybe try and tame it and bring it around in my basket.


 haha that is great liking your little buddy!! :laugh:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

on BFI's webiste they say you have to modify something to make the shaved valve cover work... what did you have to do? car looks great by the way :beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

hunterkb said:


> on BFI's webiste they say you have to modify something to make the shaved valve cover work... what did you have to do? car looks great by the way :beer:


 I had to take all the rubber seals off my coilpacks in order for them to snap down. You have to slightly change the routing of the Y on the right side that attaches from what i have heard, mine was already done differently. You need to solder on an extension to the ground wire for the coilpacks so you can ground it to the nearest post. 

As far as I can remember that is everything I did..... 

Good luck!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Eurotuner. said:


> And my little friend who was chillin outside my window this morning, looks to have a hurt front leg and has been hanging around, put some food out for him, *maybe try and tame it and bring it around in my basket.*


 :laugh: :laugh: LMAO. Nice 



Eurotuner. said:


>


 
Loving the pic!!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Too late to turn back now! I can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

No, i really cant........


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

cant wait to see what the front end looks like painted up :thumbup:


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ x2. 

Did you only notch the passenger side to be able to get that low, or you did other modifications ? As for the '' lowness '' are you laying frame or the lip is holding you from doing so ?


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

lights are so shiny..and not een on


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

kev1nmk4 said:


> ^ x2.
> 
> Did you only notch the passenger side to be able to get that low, or you did other modifications ? As for the '' lowness '' are you laying frame or the lip is holding you from doing so ?


 Just the passenger side, currently my sway bar is holding me up, i got the H-sport ones because they go under the axle, so they dont hold you up, BUT the thing is they rest on the control arm and hold you up. So currently I'm waiting for euroimagetuning to finish their tie rod flip kit/ ball joint kit, then I will lay frame, which I'm going to have to weld on a block, if i lay frame i'll crush my lip and bumper. 

I'm not sure that im supposed to be releasing this info, but currently some friends are in the process of developing a new sway bar for people on bags/extremely low, that wont hit the control arms but still goes under the axle. 

Diver Dan 

I chose the all chrome because my GLI has the chrome accents, and I fully see where you are coming from, and respect it cause i love GLI OEM lights, but the lights look 100% OEM thanks to Orau(22?) and i love the all chrome, its something you dont really see anymore in the MK4 scene, especially on retros.


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

Eurotuner. said:


> Diver Dan
> 
> I chose the all chrome because my GLI has the chrome accents, and I fully see where you are coming from, and respect it cause i love GLI OEM lights, but the lights look 100% OEM thanks to Orau(22?) and i love the all chrome, its something you dont really see anymore in the MK4 scene, especially on retros.


 no worries dude i got the (half)chrome eurostrips i just went with a different retro-fit look. Kinda a champagne color


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

I dig it.


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

very clean, sir.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Eurotuner. said:


> I'm not sure that im supposed to be releasing this info, but currently some friends are in the process of developing a new sway bar for people on bags/extremely low, that wont hit the control arms but still goes under the axle.


mkIV R32 front swaybar with custom end links. get em used in the classifieds for cheap and you can make the links for $20 worth of materials and a 12 pack to your welder (if you can't weld)

ninja edit for manners:

build is fantastic. i like where this is going.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

dr. b said:


> mkIV R32 front swaybar with custom end links. get em used in the classifieds for cheap and you can make the links for $20 worth of materials and a 12 pack to your welder (if you can't weld)
> 
> ninja edit for manners:
> 
> build is fantastic. i like where this is going.


From my understanding the R32 sway bars mount to the strut? I would have to have the brackets welded onto the strut.

I already have the H-sport under axle, but it's resting on the control arm when its all the way down, I'm temped to just notch the control arm and re-inforce the surrounding, but its sketchy business.

I'm not too worried about it right now, I would like maybe an 1/8th inch lower, but right now it's the only thing thats holding my high enough to no destroy my lip/bumper when I air down.

Thanks man, its on hold right now, cause I'm not working and I have 4 exams the last week of april here. After that, progress is going to be so fast readers wont be able to keep up! I NEED to have the car done so it can be driven to WUSTE leaving on May 27/28.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Eurotuner. said:


> From my understanding the R32 sway bars mount to the strut? I would have to have the brackets welded onto the strut.


they do...on R32's. check the latest PVW. there's an article in there where a custom end link is used to mount the R sway to the stock mkIV end link location. it's real clean and less dodgy.

or just run no front sway.

regardless, your build is fantastic.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

dr. b said:


> they do...on R32's. check the latest PVW. there's an article in there where a custom end link is used to mount the R sway to the stock mkIV end link location. it's real clean and less dodgy.
> 
> or just run no front sway.
> 
> regardless, your build is fantastic.



Thanks a ton for that info man! I'll definitely have to look into that! No sway is not an option, I tried it for a day, I drive too hard and like diving into the corners too hard to be without one.

Just took a look through your 20 pages of build, it's too bad the saw blades got played, I really like them on your car, and that engine bay is looking great. Having done some shaving in the bay myself I can respect the time thats gone into making it look that good. Whole car going white? Either way its looking sick!


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Eurotuner. said:


> Whole car going white? Either way its looking sick!


just the bay. i discussed it with some friends, but it's an R and i feel like i really should stay true to DBP.

and i think the RH's will look better yet than the blades. i liked em too, but i needed to step up my game (so to speak)


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

dr. b said:


> just the bay. i discussed it with some friends, but it's an R and i feel like i really should stay true to DBP.
> 
> and i think the RH's will look better yet than the blades. i liked em too, but i needed to step up my game (so to speak)



Good call, blue is way better anyways! 



Anyone got a chrome piece for the front bumper? Mine is broken and I'm having a pain finding a new (used) one.....


----------



## JettaShi (Jan 2, 2011)

I aspire to one day know what the h*ll is going on in this post.
I'll keep watching though because it looks fun!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

I set up a ustream, so when i'm working i'll be live.

Got lots done tonight, ill update my list tomorrow.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/doin-werk

Cheers,

-Colin


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Guess I could update a little.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks great Colin. You gonna paint it yourself? Still got your tripe sqare. I'll return it shortly. Starting too take apart my car today, should be too long haha.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! no, getting a guy i used to work with to do it, hes been a painter for 30 years, so he knows what he is doing.

Forgot about those already.....

No wonder i'm missing so many tools lol.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Paint tuesday afternoon, steam clean the interior on wednesday, photo shoot wednesday night.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

wow that spray gun i got ya seems to have done a fine job

princess auto FTW


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

this is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

guesswho said:


> this is awesome :thumbup:


Thanks man!

Loaded up my buddy's hood and bumper i shaved his notches today for his R32....


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good dude! :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

cant wait to see the paint :thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks awesome Colin. Pushin' it too the limit on time with Vegas just around the corner! Are you doing notch filling for cash now? Also, where are you paintin your car? Might be looking to paint mine mid summer or even maybe fall.:beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

BlackRadon said:


> Looks awesome Colin. Pushin' it too the limit on time with Vegas just around the corner! Are you doing notch filling for cash now? Also, where are you paintin your car? Might be looking to paint mine mid summer or even maybe fall.:beer:


Thanks man! I need my trip squares back as well.....

Assembly tonight, vegas wednesday. It got done at Country Hills Toyota, only place that would get me in such short notice being that the original shop screwed me. If you want your hood notch filled I can do it, I still have primer kicking around.

But on another topic, heres some painted photos.



















I'll get some good photos in Vegas at Wuste.....


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Heres a good one.


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

Saw it on post your GLI

fapfapfap

great build man have fun at wuste


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

well done sir, well done! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, looks ****ing awesome! We'll talk about the notch when you get back from Vegas.. When do you need the triple back? I can get my brother to get them too you wedensday... Shoot me a text if you want and we'll work something out.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Flawless!

Great job Colin! :thumbup:


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

that looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

BlackRadon said:


> Wow, looks ****ing awesome! We'll talk about the notch when you get back from Vegas.. When do you need the triple back? I can get my brother to get them too you wedensday... Shoot me a text if you want and we'll work something out.


I leave wednesday at 6 am, i got it figured out, but I do still need them back as i need to adjust my rear door fitment.



dubbin18 said:


> Flawless!
> 
> Great job Colin! :thumbup:


Thanks!



Genuine Rolla said:


> that looks awesome:thumbup:


Thanks!



guesswho said:


> well done sir, well done! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! Its soo much more rewarding seeing the final product when you do it yourself as well!



DiverDan182 said:


> Saw it on post your GLI
> 
> fapfapfap
> 
> great build man have fun at wuste


Thanks! I will, thats the only option!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

looks nice, pulled rears and not fronts though?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

joelzy said:


> looks nice, pulled rears and not fronts though?


Time was an issue, getting ready for wuste, that and the fronts are fine the rears were all wavy from rolling/attempting to pull them with a fender roller.

I kinda like it though.:beer:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

their has to be more pictures i'm getting antzy :thumbup:


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I've been following this build for a while now and your work and dedication is simply amazing. Especially all the work you put into paint prep. Simply mind boggling how great of a job you did with all the fabrication, sanding, etc. Love every part of this build man. Much props for going after it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

werd just curious, very nice work


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

tspooner said:


> their has to be more pictures i'm getting antzy :thumbup:


There will be, working 3 jobs and trying to find time to do a shoot in a place that its been raining for the past 4 weeks is bloody difficult.



darcness said:


> I just wanted to say that I've been following this build for a while now and your work and dedication is simply amazing. Especially all the work you put into paint prep. Simply mind boggling how great of a job you did with all the fabrication, sanding, etc. Love every part of this build man. Much props for going after it! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks!

Photo? I lost my middle lower grille when i was tapping white markers on the road and it fell out and I crunched it.

Leaving Wuste.









On the road home.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

looking good man! we will do a video shoot soon. its too bad it rained today


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice looking car


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

andrew m. said:


> Looks great Colin! :thumbup:


Thanks!

I might be in touch with you over the winter again.......... I have some crazy ideas in my head.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Couple photos from a shoot a couple days ago....


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn that looks sick!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:snowcool:


----------



## newduL (Sep 25, 2010)

So. Damn. Nice.

:thumbup: For local.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

onepointeightdub said:


> Damn that looks sick!





xandypx said:


> :snowcool:





newduL said:


> So. Damn. Nice.
> 
> :thumbup: For local.



Thanks!

And

Steelies!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got new tires.... 

Found a much bigger problem.......... 












Who ever can guess gets an internet cookie.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

The fact that Mr. Tow Truck Driver is touching it! 

EDIT: Oh, and possibly a cracked pan?


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Please tell me if I'm mistaken, but I saw you post about being on Accuair E-level management. Is there any possibility you could post up photos of your sensor mounting locations? And my guess for the reason the car is on the truck is water pump or something timing related.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

FTMFW said:


> Please tell me if I'm mistaken, but I saw you post about being on Accuair E-level management. Is there any possibility you could post up photos of your sensor mounting locations? And my guess for the reason the car is on the truck is water pump or something timing related.


 Ding ding ding. 

Timing belt lost its teeth....... 


Yes I am on E-level, ill try and grab some photos for you here.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Ouch! Is the engine ****ed?


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

E-cookies for me!!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Ouch! Is the engine ****ed?


 Not sure yet, pulling head tomorrow and examining. It's not looking good though. 



FTMFW said:


> E-cookies for me!!


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Eurotuner. said:


> Ding ding ding.
> 
> Timing belt lost its teeth.......
> 
> ...


 Ouch it pains me to see awesome builds have issues like this. Do you know what caused the belt to do that?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

desertdubs_C said:


> Ouch it pains me to see awesome builds have issues like this. Do you know what caused the belt to do that?


 It was just wear and tear, it was about 10,000 km's from being at its 100,000km lifespan, I figured I could make it till it got parked for winter and pull the engine. 

Famous last words. :banghead:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Eurotuner. said:


> It was just wear and tear, it was about 10,000 km's from being at its 100,000km lifespan, I figured I could make it till it got parked for winter and pull the engine.
> 
> Famous last words. :banghead:


 Ohhhhh damn. Time for super KevlarTitanium weaved belt. Nevarbreak technology!!!! Any plans for upgrades while the engine is being worked on?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

desertdubs_C said:


> Ohhhhh damn. Time for super KevlarTitanium weaved belt. Nevarbreak technology!!!! Any plans for upgrades while the engine is being worked on?


 Depends what all is damaged, at this point, its get it back on the road so I can drive it for another 2 months. 

If its completely toast, gt28rs, maybe a stroker, I dont know, gotta think about it and see what the budget allows, being a student says, not much, still gotta pay off the paint/the new set of tires I put on less than a week ago. :banghead:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Eurotuner. said:


> Depends what all is damaged, at this point, its get it back on the road so I can drive it for another 2 months.
> 
> If its completely toast, gt28rs, maybe a stroker


 :thumbup: For stroker. 6 1/2 months in Afgahnistan is getting me the build I want. Full stroker w/ AEB head and LSD. Due to start as soon as I get back in October. I hear ya though on the budget thing. Im hoping the damage isn't too extensive.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

desertdubs_C said:


> :thumbup: For stroker. 6 1/2 months in Afgahnistan is getting me the build I want. Full stroker w/ AEB head and LSD. Due to start as soon as I get back in October. I hear ya though on the budget thing. Im hoping the damage isn't too extensive.


 Sweet deal. I'll be watching. :thumbup: 

Hopefully not as I was going slow, from the location of the cams it doesnt really look like any valves are at full open, but its hard to say where they were when this all happened.... Hopefully the head is coming off tomorrow. Parts list is building. 

At least I'll be able to check the hot side of my turbo to wee why that gasket keeps blowing.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

So 13 teeth missing total. 










8 bent valves


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like the block is in decent shape. new guides, seals, valves, and a hot-tank away from being back on the road. hell, i'd look into cleaning up the ports while it's all apart. (Not porting, just cleaning. some turbulence is your friend on FI cars) 

glad to see it's not as bad as it could've been.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

You have a jaw droppingly kick ass car man. Sorry to hear your having issues. Good luck with it.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

dr. b said:


> looks like the block is in decent shape. new guides, seals, valves, and a hot-tank away from being back on the road. hell, i'd look into cleaning up the ports while it's all apart. (Not porting, just cleaning. some turbulence is your friend on FI cars)
> 
> glad to see it's not as bad as it could've been.


 Yeah, no scoring nothing dropped in, just the valves marked up the head a little bit so it would have to go to the machine shop. Found a new engine local for a stunning price, going to probably pick that up for now. 



Monkeykungfu said:


> You have a jaw droppingly kick ass car man. Sorry to hear your having issues. Good luck with it.


 Thanks!


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

13 TEETH!!!?!!11!! Holy


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Can you do anything normal? Sick ass build w/ a true clean look and now 13 teeth missing on the timing belt! :laugh: 

I say you should start a F N Pothole Huge BT fund. Donations can go to a paypal acct. Hey your in college...make up a story that its for some helpless cause or something! People will fall for it. 

:beer:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Save the pigmy dolphins in Micronesia.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha.

Guess I didn't update.

I got it all fixed and up and running with the AEB head. Runs nice now.

It's so nice up here in Canada that I've actually had it out and driving around for the past couple days.

Bought some new wheels for it that I should be getting soonish.

Big plans for spring, skipping on the engine build and stuff and just keeping it clean.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Eurotuner. said:


> Haha.
> 
> Guess I didn't update.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Sold my wheels, new ones are on their way! 










Also have some other parts on the way as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Keep at it Colin! Can't wait to see what you've got planned :beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a test pipe welded up and threw in my newish 3" down pipe. Sounds pretty now .

Also, new wheels showed up today, so I had to put them on.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

looks great colin!! guess what i found when i was un-packing all my tools and garage stuff. Your triple square set!! holy hell i've had them for awhile:facepalm: i bought my own set awhile ago and i was thinking where the hell these came from...

Pm me your address and ill mail them out to you. Ill swing by come summer time. or maybe you some come to levenworth this year!:beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

BlackRadon said:


> looks great colin!! guess what i found when i was un-packing all my tools and garage stuff. Your triple square set!! holy hell i've had them for awhile:facepalm: i bought my own set awhile ago and i was thinking where the hell these came from...
> 
> Pm me your address and ill mail them out to you. Ill swing by come summer time. or maybe you some come to levenworth this year!:beer:


Thanks! Completely forgot about those!

I'll be out there on the 22/23 if you are around i can pick them up. Just let me know, I'm sure I'll be around. Heading down to vegas this year again, if funds allow I'd really like to head to Leaven.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Saw it on Facebook. "Liked" it.


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks great on the new wheels :beer::beer:
Sorry about your valve misfortune lol


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

VR6VR6 said:


> Saw it on Facebook. "Liked" it.


Thanks!



Rresetrrewind said:


> Looks great on the new wheels :beer::beer:
> Sorry about your valve misfortune lol


Thanks! **** happens, move on and make it faster. :beer:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Eurotuner. said:


> Thanks! Completely forgot about those!
> 
> I'll be out there on the 22/23 if you are around i can pick them up. Just let me know, I'm sure I'll be around. Heading down to vegas this year again, if funds allow I'd really like to head to Leaven.


I moved to Vancouver a few months ago, that's why i asked for your address. But if you your coming to van your more then welcome to stop by and grab them haha:beer:

Plans for the wheels? color match or something?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

BlackRadon said:


> I moved to Vancouver a few months ago, that's why i asked for your address. But if you your coming to van your more then welcome to stop by and grab them haha:beer:
> 
> Plans for the wheels? color match or something?


Oh, well yeah, not coming out there for a bit, not at least till summer.

Wide lips, thats it for now, we will see.

PM'd


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

AudiUrPnts said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks!

New bumper finally showed up. Took me a year and a half to get it with shipping costs and getting it shipped. :facepalm: Oh well, time to do a little work and then get it painted to match.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Things are a brewin! Pulled out my trunk setup to put in new tank and compressor and did more work on my new hood and trunk. Instead of dealing with sandblasting and stuff i just grabbed another hood. 









Still needs a little work but its getting there. 










Then we went on a drinking adventure to a Decentralized Dance Party, couple guys show up with an fm transmitter everyone brings boom boxes and its a giant mobile party. They have them all over Canada, if theres one in your area, I highly recommend going, it was one of the best parties i've ever gone to.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Eurotuner. said:


>


 Zwo?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Zwo?


 Zwo Bet!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope to get things wrapped up tonight so i can start driving again!


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

And shes now up and running, just need to replace dogbone mount tomorrow as well as an oil change. Photos to come as well.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

looking good colin, Saw a picture of your car that mike took of your car a while back.. top notch!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff Colin! 

Let me know if you need a set of Zwo mirrors to complete your theme. I happen to have an NOS set sitting around


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Good stuff Colin!
> 
> Let me know if you need a set of Zwo mirrors to complete your theme. I happen to have an NOS set sitting around


Thanks! I got a set of stubbies though


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

What a weekend...


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Good thing for e-level


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

love almost everything about it man, the only thing thats a sore to me is that the rear fender lines do not match with the front. 

other than that, great car man.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Slamtastic said:


> Good thing for e-level


The ONLY air ride management as far as I'm concerned. 



GTIzlatko said:


> love almost everything about it man, the only thing thats a sore to me is that the rear fender lines do not match with the front.
> 
> other than that, great car man.


I thought about that too, maybe down the road, but to be honest I kind of like it. Maybe thats me, maybe that my wallet......

Thanks though!

Things have been "brewing" so to speak.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks killer, Colin!

Did those goodies show up?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looks killer, Colin!
> 
> Did those goodies show up?


You bet! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff sir!


----------



## Mr. Watson (Aug 23, 2010)

What a killer ****ing car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cwoodsworth (Sep 23, 2011)

Love your car. Its Amazing. Did you do your retros or did you get some one to do them for you? I really dig them and am thinking about something similar for my car.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

bdubs22 said:


> What a killer ****ing car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks! 



cwoodsworth said:


> Love your car. Its Amazing. Did you do your retros or did you get some one to do them for you? I really dig them and am thinking about something similar for my car.


 Thanks! Originally they were done by orau22 but they got thrashed in shipping and I had to re-do them almost from scratch.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Stuff got painted today.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

I messed up the trunk lid, looked like crap, re did it.

bumper turned out like crap.

hood turned out like crap.

re-prepped everything, paint soon, the guy who i paid to spray the first time who messed it all up is not going to redo it for me, he doesnt have enough time even though its all prepped again. i leave for wuste in 8 days. Decided to tuck some wiring harness and smooth the bay a little, driver side already was smoothed but rubbing caused it to heat up and break off.

So first thing I did was plan to prevent that from happening again and pounded and tubbed the fronts the best i could.

Then I tucked the wiring on the passenger side.










Then i filled and smoothed and relocated (again).










Then my raised subframe FINALLY shows up today!










8 days till wuste, extreme rapid build.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet jesus that's sick! :thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

najob08 said:


> Sweet jesus that's sick! :thumbup:


 Thanks! Going to try and make it to GC but no guarantees! PM me your number or any info on meets happening in Van/Seattle around the 10th of June as I'll be in the area, would like to see some of the locals out there. 

Haven't had warm enough weather to do the engine bay. Got my old subframe out though and the IDF one in. 

It had been bent on the passenger side and was a fight to get the control arm bolted on. I don't know if they use a jig or not but either they don't and it's not straight or they took it out too soon and it shrank, was a bitch to get lined up and bolted in. 

Trunk lid and bumper got repainted on the 25th, trunk lid i f'd up the bodywork, bumper was painted ****ty and rock chips everywhere. 










Got my axles out, getting rebooted in 7 hours, dropping my hood off for paint in 5. Then I need to source new tie rod ends on a Saturday as well as find the special tool. 81 hours my car gets 3M'd and 99 hours I leave for Vegas. 








[/


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

cant wait to see all these dope canadian cars at wuste :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks great as always colin! Ive got some brand new VF motor mounts and dog-bone mount. Let me know I would give you a good deal on them.:beer::beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

BlackRadon said:


> Looks great as always colin! Ive got some brand new VF motor mounts and dog-bone mount. Let me know I would give you a good deal on them.:beer::beer:


 Pm me a price. I'll take them off your hands when I get some cash when I'm back from Vegas!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Went out and did a little photoshoot with some friends.



















Got my control arms:










Saw there was no metal left on my subframe.










Installed the subframe and control arms. (don't have pics of install process)

4* of camber front and rear.











Drove the car 100km's and my clutch then blew up. So stay tuned over the next few weeks going to start doing some go fast bits. :beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

It was pretty worn anyways, the rivets were hitting.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Very nice build, but damn you don't have luck with your car. (first engine now this)

I like the subframe concept, how much cm is it higher?

Anyway, keep on going, we love to see progress. :thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

peter139 said:


> Very nice build, but damn you don't have luck with your car. (first engine now this)
> 
> I like the subframe concept, how much cm is it higher?
> 
> Anyway, keep on going, we love to see progress. :thumbup:


Thanks! It's getting old, 190,000km's on it and things are going to start breaking, I've accepted it. Need to work on keeping up to date on my services though......

The subframe sits an inch higher.


----------



## antiflag22skate (Feb 23, 2010)

very nice build keep the updates coming


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

antiflag22skate said:


> very nice build keep the updates coming


 Will do! 

I suppose I havent made some posts of my goodies! 

Before: 










After!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

opcorn: One of my favorite threads. opcorn:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates, tried to get it done for our big local show and it didnt happen.

Going to take my time now and go back and do some things the way I should have done them from the start.

Turbo will have to be tucked back down underneath, there is just no way it will work upright like it is without some pretty serious mods.

Have some big ideas in my head that I would like to do, but I'd also like to drive my car this year. I guess we will see, maybe I'll get my mk1 going and get my fill in that.

Cheers,

I'll start posting again when the serious fabrication starts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh:

Looks good Colin, hope things are well up your way! :beer:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good Colin, hope things are well up your way! :beer:


Thanks Andrew! Everything is great up here, except summer coming to an end.










All the fab has been done for over a week now, just been driving and enjoying it.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

do you have before and after pics of how much lower the car got with the subframe? or before and after numbers?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

I have Before photos, need to get after photos.

In all honesty I think all you need is the control arms, you cant run the subframe without them. I recommend both because IDF has treated me very well (it's been a nightmare and a learning curve but they always make up for it) and the subframe helps correct the geometry of being low.

It was about 3/4 of an inch lower. *BUT* I tubbed my arches some and my struts are holding me up.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eurotuner. said:


> I have Before photos, need to get after photos.
> 
> In all honesty I think all you need is the control arms, you cant run the subframe without them. I recommend both because IDF has treated me very well (it's been a nightmare and a learning curve but they always make up for it) and the subframe helps correct the geometry of being low.
> 
> It was about 3/4 of an inch lower. *BUT* I tubbed my arches some and my struts are holding me up.



good to know im thinking ill start with the control arms, im laying frame hard now and really wanna tuck my 17's lol i thought the subframe would be the only way to achieve it. haha


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

looks damn great colin! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Love that first photo!!


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Been a while my beloved followers.

I have driven the car with the BT setup, parked it for winter, driven some more. Another award was won.

I don't trust that this setup is bulletproof.

The storm is brewing and the boards are up. 

No major details will be released but stay tuned for teasers.

:beer:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

fancyTHIS said:


> The storm is brewing and the boards are up.


In for the hurricane.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Picked up goodies on the weekend, stay tuned for specs.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Guess I'm a little bit behind on this...... But tapatalk will make this way easier!

Prepped the engine for pulling.









Pulled the engine.









Inspected clutch failure (2012/2013 same as last time)









Got my new engine out and started pulling parts off it.

























Cleaned the garage for a new workspace









Stay tuned, big things this winter


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Block is in the process of being bored and honed. Should have it back for the weekend to gap the rings and get the block together. At least the bottom end anyways....










At first my block was black and blue.










Now it's silver!










Also took a little drive down old Banff coach road. Stopped and took a picture. Watch out the roads are sheet ice from the snow blowing. Also the cops have been on the road, seen them two days in a row sitting on there. Only once did I see them first.....



















Yup, got it![/QUOTE]

Went OCD on cleaning today in preparation for transmission surgery tomorrow. Set it up for the night to drain as much as I can out of it.



















Creating confusion today.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

Please lock.


----------

